# My cockatiel has a scratch near the nose :(



## ioanis (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi,
yesterday, when I came back from work, I found out that my little bird has a small scratch near the nose (beak). I don't know how it happen (I tried to figured out) but I'm worried if is not a serious problem. 
Fortunately, she doesn't seem to be very troubled (it doesn't seem to hurt, or bleed) but I'm still worried...

Scarcely, I made a photo with the beak: https://www.dropbox.com/s/cu7th9cks5k2js8/_MG_7756c.jpg?dl=0 (it is hard to make a photo to her because she is very active  ). 

I will go today at a vet, but he is just a generalist, so we need your advice  ... do I need to be aware of something? Can this injury became infected? (I'm still searching in my room for what can cause the problem... but I didn't leave any sharp object around).

Thank you very much!


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

My tiels have had plenty of scratches around the nose/beak area before and have been fine, it shouldn't be anything to worry about but keeping it clean is a good idea. Is it possible that maybe she flew into something? object, wall or window might do it.
Hope she feels better


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

It looks like an injury resulting from crashing into something. Honey has done it before, and it healed up fine.


----------



## ioanis (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you!
uhh, I feel much relieved now! I also called with my closest vet and he also told me not to be worried ... and if I consider, he told me to take her for a control, but because in my region is winter, he don't recommend to take out her out right now.

I usually leave her in a free room and I hide all object that can hurt her (like cables or sharp object  ), and I also payed attention to her "flight corridor" . 

So maybe she crashed into something... but I've seen her "crash" only one time in a big mirror (from my corridor) but I'm careful not to leave her to fly there 
(I also think: when she seen another bird fly directly into her direction... why she didn't avoid it ?)

Thanks!!!


----------

